# Best Transducer for Lowrance HDS Gen 3?



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have an HDS 9 gen 3 with the standard 83/200 transducer that came with the unit. I am wondering if there is a better transducer. I was on a buddy's boat recently and he had much better resolution on plane than I get. He is going to check for me what transducer he has installed. Mine works fine at trolling speed and does a decent job of marking fish on plane but I curious whether there is anything better out there. Of course my buddy has a fiberglass boat and mine is riveted Al so that may play into the equation. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm running a Airmar TM-150 and I am very please with it.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the come-back. Do you use it on lake erie? Looking at performance at depths of say 15 to 60 ft


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

I use for 2 kind of fishing: between 50 and 100 over 150-200ft of water and 15 to 40 when I fish walleye.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe you should change position of your transducer. You may be getting too much air on your ducer. The Lowrance ducer should work well at any speed on your boat if it is installed correctly.


----------

